# Общий раздел > Чувства > Любовь >  Любовь с разницей в возрасте

## Asteriks

*Может ли возраст быть помехой в любви? Когда разница между мужчиной и женщиной 5-6 лет? А когда 15-20? Что Вы об этом думаете?*

----------


## BiZ111

никакой разницы нет если всё гармонично

----------


## Serj_2k

альфонсы подходят?

----------


## Akasey

хех, альфонсы больше на паразитов похожи

----------


## Asteriks

Приятелю 54, его девушке 25. Его понять можно, она молодая, красивая. А её можете понять? И он женат, а она не замужем.

----------


## Asteriks

Муж младше меня почти на шесть лет.

----------


## Stych

Если большая разница в возрасте то есть 10 - 20 лет. Это только расчет, безысходность или природная тупость. Ни о какой любви тут речи быть не может.

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, а в моём случае?)))

----------


## Irina

> Ну, а в моём случае?)))


 Астерикс все нормально. главное на какой возраст ты себя чувствуешь. Нам, барышням, всю жизнь не больше 25 лет.

----------


## Asteriks

Ой, просчиталась я. Муж на 4,5 года младше.)) С чего я взяла, что на 6? Ага, и мне, барышне, дают меньше лет, чем мужу. Эк я его довела!

----------


## Akasey

> ...и мне, барышне, дают меньше лет, чем мужу...


 просто говорят что если муж (жена) старше второй половины, то он (она) отбирает капли молодости у второй половины (ну типа того...)

----------


## Asteriks

Вот оно что!  Поэтому мужчины женятся на девушках младше себя?

----------


## vova230

Встречались мне пары с разницей в возрасте лет 15 и более. Не знаю что сказать, но на расчет что-то не очень похоже, во всяком случае не больше, чем обычно. Браки по расчету встречаются в любом возрасте. Так что все-же возможно любовь.

----------


## Asteriks

Что-то я в расчёт не особенно верю. Вообще. Это надо каким извращенно-умным быть, чтобы ради чего-то замуж выходить? А как, извините, спать с тем, кого не любишь?

----------


## HARON

> А как, извините, спать с тем, кого не любишь?


В другой комнате.

----------


## Asteriks

А двери что, на замок?

----------


## vova230

> А как, извините, спать с тем, кого не любишь?


Проституция все еще существует. Но есть явная, с ценой оговариваемой заранее, а есть тайная, со штампом в паспорте.

----------


## HARON

> А двери что, на замок?


И на щеколду! И живёшь так пока крышка не сьедет!)))

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, а дети родятся? Не от любимого человека? Или не иметь детей? Или обмануть с другим? Что на это скажете?
Вова, ну да, проституция. Влепил так влепил. А не слишком ли дорогой ценой? И что это за расчёт такой, что ради него так прогибаться женщине? Не знаете?

----------


## HARON

> что ради него так прогибаться женщине?


 А кто тут говорит именно о женщинах?

Да...Вообще дурная тема! по моему скромному ИМХО()))) Есть любовь--живи и сражайся! Нет--иди на йух!

----------


## Asteriks

Ага, детей жене оставь, мужчина, и вольной птицей лети к другой!

----------


## Irina

Самое интересное из личных наблюдений то, что когда жена старше мужа -  брак более стабильный. Всётаки не зря говорят что женщины мудрее в плане отношений, а старшая чем муж тем более.

----------


## Olesya

Эх, девушки ...рассказываю...
Был у меня муж разница небольшая, года так 22 всего.....(молодая, глупая)
ОН солидный дядька  умный, жёсткий.... (всместе 4 года) ,любил до белой горячки(теперь понимаю .не меня а себя в своей любви)
Ушла... в никуда с сыном на руках,а дольше... как в кино....
С имущества осталось елка искуственная и обогреватель....(ну и сынок конечно)))
А любовь...может быть конечно...,но не в моем случаи)))))

----------


## Asteriks

Паразит((( Вот и выходит, Олеся, что ты по молодости и за то, что он любил тебя. А нам, женщинам, это ох как лестно. Я могу быть не права, конечно, в твоём случае. Пусть всё у тебя будет хорошо. Я бы на твоём месте была рада уйти, и чем раньше, тем лучше. Вот только материальная сторона напрягает...(((

----------


## Olesya

Спасибо  милая Asteriks за добрые слова)))
На счет материальной стороны это то да))))
 Я это очень хорошо понимаю, ребенку два года было, без работы, институт  (платный)...Была предупрежденна сразу ,если я только вздумаю уйти (от такого красавца, и супер парня)  то в мою сторону даже мухи не полетят, не говоря уж о помощи(даже на сына)....Мужик сказал,мужик сделал.....Что было потом..... я думаю что мы бы оскар за спецэфекты завоевали)))) 
но к сожелению...для него, не откинулась,не приползла, (а так ведь ждал горемычный)
Выучилась, сына подрастила,работаю на хорошей должности)))
Про  ПрЫНЦА не чего не слышала года 4,(только кто то иногда звонит и  томно дышит в трубку....)
И тебе добра  и любви в твою жизнь Asteriks......

----------


## HARON

Вот вы...женщины!!!Сначала кидаетесь на "бабло" и красивые слова,а потом ноете--...Ах он меня оставил!!! И ни копеечки не дааааЛ!!!плакса
А может сразу лучше выйти замуж по любви,а там будь что будет?!

----------


## Olesya

Харон...Если бы молодость знала, а старость могла....

Мы не ноем..., мы опытом делимся..., ну я вроде тоже любила...(как умела)
  А как могу, до него отлюбила))))

----------


## HARON

> ну я вроде тоже любила...(как умела)
> А как могу, до него отлюбила))))


Значит у тебя уже было ВСЁ! Что ж ты ещё хочешь?:ad:

----------


## Olesya

Милый Харон... очень хочеться надеяться...что у меня все еще будет...
 А это просто бесценный опыт)))

----------


## HARON

Не,не не...! Подожди! Если ты уже отлюбила как могла и отлюбила как умела значит.... ты ждёшь что теперь будут любить ТЕБЯ! Тож "как могут" и "как умеют"?)))

----------


## Olesya

Прям вредный ты какой))))
 Я может незнаю..., вдруг  все мне только казалось..(может есть во мне скрытые резервы)))

----------


## HARON

"Скрытые резервы" есть в каждой женщине и всегда!))) Даже в 80 лет!

----------


## Olesya

Ну да ..Париж есть Париж)))

----------


## HARON

Не такой уж и Париж...Скорее Нью-Васюки!))))

----------


## Irina

*Olesya*, Харон прав, ты только сама настройся позитивно и всё получится.

----------


## HARON

Я прав в большинстве случаев,просто человеку необходимо огромное мужество что бы это признать!hi

----------


## Asteriks

А ведь тема про любовь с разницей в возрасте. 
И нечего на Олесю нападать. Она душу открыла, а вы, Харон Брендонович, сначала на свою жизненную стезю оглянитесь. Не судите и не судимы будете.

----------


## HARON

Уж какая была "стезя", Астер Каплевна, так уж не исправишь!)) Потому и радею за молодых,чтоб ошибок не наделали! А Вы простите,присоединились к разговору чисто из женской солидарности или как?

----------


## Asteriks

А как же! Из солидарности. Хотя чужая семья потёмки, сомневаюсь, что один только мужчина всегда виноват. Но ребёнка всё же бросать нельзя на произвол судьбы.

----------


## Olesya

Уважаемый Харон... Молодость не любит  ровных дорог,....
Сегодня оглядываясь назад... я могу сказать только спасибо..., всему что со мной было)))
Эх....а как было)))

----------


## HARON

Мужчина по своей матушке-природе--полигамен! И с этим уж ничего не поделаешь!


А насчёт детей--это уже отдельный разговор не относящийся к теме.

----------


## vova230

> Вова, ну да, проституция. Влепил так влепил. А не слишком ли дорогой ценой? И что это за расчёт такой, что ради него так прогибаться женщине? Не знаете?


Слово как слово, тем более, что это справедливо бывает для обоих полов.
А вообще все это очень сложно, тут и сам в себе разобраться порой сложно и не знаешь как поступишь в той или в иной ситуации и поэтому никого осуждать не надо. Так складывается жизнь и всем хочется, чтобы все было очень хорошо. А получается по разному.

----------


## fIzdrin

> Asteriks Спасибо)))


што та мне кажется,что дискуссия на этом не закончилась))

----------


## Olesya

fIzdrin конечно))))
Жизнь длинее чем любовь)))

----------


## fIzdrin

> fIzdrin конечно))))
> Жизнь длинее чем любовь)))


а так хочется счастья.

я,вообще не об этом. там постов,как-то поболе было,поэтому спасибо тем людям,кто так умело направляет дискуссию в нужное русло:2452435:




> Asteriks Спасибо)))


дубль2

у нее, ближе к сердцу набитый,иероглиф на левой груди,там три слова заветные скрыты,мол надейся ты верь и люби,а на сердце глубокая рана,зажила,но мешает ей жить,тянет,ноет оставшимся шрамом,не дает ей,как прежде любить.ничего личного))

а по теме:любви все возрасты покорны,ей непокорен лишь маразм

----------


## Asteriks

Почему молодые девушки выходят замуж за мужчин в преклонном возрасте? Что их привлекает? Не всегда ведь кошелёк. Любят. А почему не ровесников?

----------


## vova230

Наверное все от того, что старший мужчина более опытен и не такой грубый как ровесники. Да и стеснительности пожалуй тоже меньше. Чувство надежности выше. Вот все это видимо и вызывает чувство влюбленности, а может даже и любовь.

----------


## Stych

> Почему молодые девушки выходят замуж за мужчин в преклонном возрасте? Что их привлекает? Не всегда ведь кошелёк. Любят. А почему не ровесников?


А ты не думала что от безысходности?

----------


## Irina

> Почему молодые девушки выходят замуж за мужчин в преклонном возрасте?


Не находят в ровесниках такой любви и заботы о себе, внимания, понимания. Да многое может привлекать девушек в зрелых мужчинах.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Ну, разница в возрасте 1-6 лет, это еще нормально! А вот больше, это уже педофелизм какой-то!

----------


## Irina

> ;15575]А вот больше, это уже педофилизм какой-то!


Почему? А если женщине 30 а мужчине 60? Женщина в таком возрасте уже не девочка малолетняя, а разница в возрасте между ней и мужчиной огромная

----------


## Evil

Фигня. Согласен с Blood_DeMah, с психикой не в порядке у людей. Среди ровесников найти не могут, вот и любовь с разницей. Какая там любовь?

----------


## Irina

А я с вами не соглашусь. Тут арифметика очень простая. Допустим, маленькая девочка лет этак 3-х по-детски любит 6-ти летнего соседа. Разница в возрасте  у них ровно в 2 раза и никого это не смущает. А почему тогда она смущает, когда одному 20, а второму 40? Никогда не задумывались над таким вопросом?

----------


## Evil

Нет, не задумывался. Но видеть пожилого или скорее старого мужика и рядом молоденькую девочку неприятно. Не любовь, скорее папиков себе ищут.

----------


## Sanych

А может молодых упругих ищут. Ещё вопрос за кем выбор, за папиком или молоденькой нимфеткой.

----------


## Irina

*Счастье отмерят небеса или разница в возрасте*





> Согласно авестийской астрологической традиции (Авеста - священная книга древних иранцев) новый год начинается 21 марта, когда Солнце входит в знак Овна. Поэтому, если один партнер родился до 21 марта любого года, а другой после 21 марта, разницу лет обоих партнеров следует уменьшить на один год. Если же оба партнера родились после 21 марта, то разница возраста устанавливается простым вычитанием прожитых лет.
> 
> Поясню на примере. Предположим, вы родились 17 мая 1979 г., а ваша жена (невеста) - 17 мая 1976 г. Значит, один из вас родился до 21 марта, а другой - после этого дня. Разница в возрасте - 3 года. Но, по правилу авестийской астрологии, ее нужно сократить до 2 лет и смотреть, что преподнесет вам брак с разницей в возрасте в два года.
> 
> Кроме того, следует иметь в виду, что таких случаев, как в нашем примере (разница лет составляет точно 3 года), мало. Поэтому принято округлять ее до года, если она не более трех месяцев, т.е. 1 год и 10 месяцев - это 2 года,  а 2 года и 8 месяцев - это по-прежнему 2 года и т.п.
> 
> *Разница в возрасте 1 год* - складываются прочные деловые взаимоотношения. Такое партнерство способствует укреплению материального положения. Подобный брак хорошо заключать по расчету.
> 
> *Разница в возрасте 2 года* - дает иллюзорную форму связи. Брак может существовать только на духовной основе и общности интересов. В случае простой эмоциональной привязанности начальное влечение позднее часто превращается в неприязнь, и брак может распасться.
> ...

----------


## Irina

Неравный брак: мнение сексолога

Престарелый мужчина, ведущий к венцу юную невесту, вызывает у кого насмешку, у кого сочувствие. Общественное мнение неумолимо: ничего хорошего из такого "противоестественного" брака выйти не может. Известный врач-сексолог Сергей Тихонович АГАРКОВ с этим категорически не согласен и ничего противоестественного в подобных союзах не видит. Он называет несколько причин, по которым разновозрастные браки порой оказываются гораздо удачнее, чем те, что заключаются между ровесниками.

*Причина первая: возвращение уверенности в себе*

- Самый распространенный вариант разновозрастного брака - когда муж годится жене в отцы, а то и в деды. Причина этому очевидная. Когда с возрастом начинает угасать сексуальный интерес, женщина и мужчина воспринимают это по-разному. Женщина, если так можно выразиться, натренирована: в ее жизни уже были периоды, когда она надолго выпадала из привычного ритма сексуальных отношений - беременность, роды. А вот для мужчины половое влечение - неотъемлемая часть жизни. Как только оно начинает угасать, начинается паника, и в этот момент первая попавшаяся женщина может стать объектом сильнейшего обожания.

Считается, что в таком браке выигрывает разве что молодая жена, которая вскоре превратится во вдову и получит наследство. Ничего подобного: напротив, подобный брак может спасти человека, который уже собрался поставить на себе крест. Мужчина понимает, что любим, и вновь начинает радоваться жизни, ловить каждое мгновение, полноценно работать и общаться с окружающими.

*Причина вторая: секс*

- Если мужчина всю жизнь вынужден был подавлять свои сексуальные фантазии, на склоне лет они могут неожиданно прорваться наружу. Такая минута откровения порой наступает после тяжелой болезни, сердечного приступа, когда на какую-то секунду человек осознает, что может умереть, и перестает держаться за условности. И тогда из глубин подсознания всплывают самые неожиданные вещи, которые определят: продолжит ли он жить по-прежнему или попытается изменить свою жизнь.

Разумеется, воплотить свои мечты пожилому мужчине легче с молодой партнершей: его ровесницы подобные желания могут просто не понять. Для избранницы тоже есть очевидные плюсы: опытный мужчина доставит ей гораздо больше удовольствия, чем молодой ровесник. К тому же большинство пожилых <новобрачных> - люди яркие, артистичные, нередко творческих профессий, и женщине будет с ними просто интересно. Как правило, такие мужчины достаточно богаты, чтобы позволить себе пренебречь общественным мнением. У них есть не только право, но и средства начать новую жизнь на радость обоим. Когда же с возрастом он становится не способен повторять подвиги Казановы, взамен он может предложить жене не менее ценный дар, о котором речь далее.

*Причина третья: романтика*

- Когда слабеет сексуальный компонент полового интереса, оживает эротическое влечение, у многих людей забытое с юности. Платоническая любовь для пожилого мужчины важнее голого секса. Ухаживание, подарки, цветы,- с возрастом романтика вновь становится необходима, она позволяет мужчине настроится на нужный лад, стимулирует влечение. Теперь он не секс-машина, а прежде всего галантный кавалер.

В свою очередь женщина - особенно если ей 35-40 лет и ее собственные дети выросли, - находит в муже предмет для реализации своих материнских чувств. Она будет заботиться о стареющем супруге, отдаст ему свою любовь и нежность. Старость сближает куда больше, нежели безумная юношеская страсть.
*
Причина четвертая: взаимное уважение*

- Молодую жену пожилого мужчины общественное мнение спешит обвинить в меркантильных интересах. Меж тем даже если такие интересы и есть, это вовсе не всегда плохо, а порой может стать залогом крепких отношений.

Возьмем все ту же ситуацию: мужчина 65-70 лет женится даме 35-40 лет. Он стареет, становится менее критичен и самокритичен, хочет верить только в хорошее. Ставить рекорды на супружеском ложе ему уже не под силу, однако молодая жена, под ручку с которой он пройдется перед публикой, будет лучшим доказательством его мужской состоятельности. Она же мечтает о спокойствии, отсутствии мелочных придирок и уверенности в завтрашнем дне. Эти двое вполне могут дать друг другу то, чего желают. Сексуальный контакт в подобных браках, естественно, отходит на задний план, но человеческие отношения могут сложиться на зависть другим парам.
*
Что в итоге?*

- Неравный брак, если только он не фарс или рекламный трюк, - очень серьезный шаг. Мы привыкли смотреть на людей, которые бросили таким образом вызов обществу, как на клоунов в цирке, и при этом не отдаем себе отчет, что наш пристальный интерес к их личной жизни - отчасти боязнь заглянуть в самих себя. Тайные страсти есть у каждого - так почему же мы считаем себя застрахованными от подобной ситуации?

Если припереть к стенке пожилого молодожена и спросить: <О чем ты думаешь? Что ты будешь делать со своей молодой женой через 10 лет, когда превратишься в немощного старца?>, - он ответит: <Я за год жизни с ней готов отдать все, что у меня осталось>. Это определенного рода философия: наслаждаться каждой секундой счастья и не мучиться лишними сомнениями. И жена, если она женщина умная и любящая, обязательно оценит ее по достоинству.

----------


## Akasey

> маленькая девочка лет этак 3-х по-детски любит 6-ти летнего соседа. Разница в возрасте у них ровно в 2 раза и никого это не смущает.


 просто при их возрасте, никто не обращает внимание на это

----------


## Asteriks

К сожалению или к счастью, после 30-40, как говорит один мой знакомый, возраст вообще не принимается во внимание. Может, люди пытаются ухватить ещё один кусок счастья у жизни? Всё равно не понимаю большой разницы в возрасте при заключении брака.

----------


## Evil

Для любящих людей возраст не имеет значения. Лишь бы сами не комплексовали и плевали на мнение окружающих.

----------


## Asteriks

Ты прав, но иногда забывают о детях. Семья предполагает не только мужа и жену. А если папа выглядит как дедушка? У меня был случай, когда я папу ученика за дедушку приняла, чуть от стыда не сгорела. Говорю: "Вы дедушка Артёма?" "Нет, папа."Женат второй раз, вторая семья, дети от первого брака взрослые. В принципе, лишь бы ребёнок не комплексовал.

----------


## ПаранойА

У меня двоюродная сестра вышла замуж за мужчину старше её на 18 лет. И всё у них прекрасно.

----------


## Vanya

чотуд? разница? какая разница? don't worry be happy 'смайлик растамана' =)

пофиг на возраст

----------


## Irina

> пофиг на возраст


Поддерживаю

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Возраст никогда не был помехой для любящих, но помехи могут создать родители, это очень частое явление и что бы его пройти, надо что бы родители вошли к тебе в доверие)

----------


## Irina

> ;18801]помехи могут создать родители


Это да, особенно когда парень взрослый, а девушка несовершеннолетняя. Их можно понять. Тут действительно нужно добиться чтобы тебе доверяли.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Это да, особенно когда парень взрослый, а девушка несовершеннолетняя. Их можно понять. Тут действительно нужно добиться чтобы тебе доверяли.


я поборолся, и сейчас все норм)

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

Ерунда. Конечно,когда лет 20 и более разница,то странновато, но и то...всякое бывает...
У нас 5 лет разницы и это замечательно.

_Почему девушки выбирают парней постарше?_ 
Наверное потому, что обычно они опытнее и  с ними интереснее, чем с ровесниками; с ними есть какая-то уверенность в завтрашнем дне, они быть может серьёзнее относятся ко многим вещам.

Конечно, это не относится ко всем, просто - ИМХО

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> Почему девушки выбирают парней постарше? 
> Наверное потому, что обычно они опытнее и с ними интереснее, чем с ровесниками; с ними есть какае-то уверенность в завтрашнем дне, они быть может серьёзнее относятся ко многим вещам.


Я соглашусь с тобой, но не полностью, многие и не выбирают, а просто влюбляются и любят, тут дело не от выбора, а от чувств....
Да и если парень старше своей девушки, то он относится к ней как к ребенку, заботится, жалеет, делает для нее все, что бы она была счастлива. У меня самого девушка меня младше, но никто друг друга не выбирал по возрасту, просто полюбили друг друга....

----------


## Цветик-семицветик

> Я соглашусь с тобой, но не полностью, многие и не выбирают, а просто влюбляются и любят, тут дело не от выбора, а от чувств....
> Да и если парень старше своей девушки, то он относится к ней как к ребенку, заботится, жалеет, делает для нее все, что бы она была счастлива. У меня самого девушка меня младше, но никто друг друга не выбирал по возрасту, просто полюбили друг друга....


не, ты немного не понял. Просто они неосознанно выбирают(тянутся) к таким парням по этим причинам. Вот как

----------


## Briana Hellins

по-моему никакой разницы нету, главное - чувства
и даже если разница в возрасте слишком большая, но люди этого не стесняются, то тогда все ОК

----------


## Irina

*Сексологи установили возрастную разницу для партнеров*

Разница в возрасте между спутниками жизни должна быть до пяти лет. Если женщина или мужчина значительно старше, повышается риск, что в отношениях возникнут проблемы. Об этом, как передает портал DzD.ee, заявляет сексолог Хельги Тоомсалу.

«Это не стоит воспринимать буквально, поскольку есть много людей, биологический возраст которых не соответствует их психологическому возрасту. Они духовно и физически намного моложе, чем стоит в паспорте. Однако моя практика показывает, что при разнице между партнерами более пяти лет в их отношениях проблемы возникают легче», — отмечает она.

Сексолог указывает, что проблемы возникают и в сексуальной, и в повседневной жизни. «Часто женщины, вышедшие замуж за значительно более молодого партнера, обнаруживают, что живут с большим ребенком. А это всегда плохо влияет на их половую жизнь, они теряют аппетит. Будем откровенны, каждой женщине для возбуждения нужен настоящий мужчина, а не деточка, который смотрит на нее своими преданными собачьми глазами и каждое утро приносит кофе в постель», — уверена она.

Точно так же мужчина может неуверенно чувствовать себя со старшей женщиной, глядя на нее снизу вверх. «Но здесь сама женщина многое может сделать, в первую очередь, не позволяя себе быть мамочкой и давая мужчине почувствовать себя мужчиной», — отметила Тоомсалу.

«В сексуальном плане в паре «молодой мужчина и старшая женщина» нет ничего плохого. Скорее наоборот. Пик женской сексуальности приходится на 28-32 года, а у мужчин в этом возрасте наступает небольшйо спад. У женщин сексуальность снижается после 30 лет понемногу, а у мужчин падает резко. Таким образом, такое партнерство в половом плане весьма удачно, 30-летняя женщина столь же сексуальна, сколь 20-летний молодой человек», — считает сексолог.

Гораздо труднее старшей женщине вписаться в круг общения своего молодого партнера, интересоваться его друзьями, найти с ним общие интересы. «Например, 30-32-летняя женщина находится на пике своего развития, у нее есть работа, карьера, интересное хобби. А ее 20-летний партнер – еще совсем мальчик», — заявила специалист.

Даже 40-летней женщине, по ее словам, трудно свыкнуться с кругом общения и интересами 30-летнего партнера. «Однако женщины в этом смысле более гибки, чем мужчины, которые женятся на женщине, которая их гораздо моложе», — заметила Тоомсалу.

Самые большие проблемы, по ее наблюдениям, бывали в парах, где мужчина намного старше женщины. «Ко мне приходили пары, где в одном случае женщина была на 26 лет, а в другом – на 28 лет моложе мужчины. Их отношения были настолько разорваны, и не только в половом плане, что там невозможно было что-либо сделать», — подытожила Хельги Тоомсалу.

Ранее исследователь брака, директор лаборатории психофизиологии Калифорнийского университета в Беркли Роберт Левенсон с коллегами заявил, что длительный брак совсем необязательно должен убить любовь. Бьянка Ачеведо, научный сотрудник Калифорнийского университета в Санта-Барбаре, с помощью телефонных опросов собрала данные о 274 мужчинах и женщинах, достаточно долго состоящих в серьезных отношениях. Как оказалось, по шкале романтики около 40% из них все еще получали высокие баллы. Многие из остальных 60% показывали высокий уровень удовлетворенности отношениями и все еще были влюблены друг в друга.

В рамках другого исследования 17 пар мужчин и женщин, страстно влюбленных друг в друга, согласились на сканирование мозга. Ученые хотели выяснить, как долгосрочные романтические отношения сказываются на нейронах. Участникам эксперимента, которые в среднем состояли в браке 21 год, показывали изображение их спутника жизни. Им также показывали фотографии двоих друзей.

По сравнению с реакцией на других людей вид супруга или супруги возбуждал зоны мозга, связываемые с любовным чувством, подобно тому как это происходило у пар, сошедшихся совсем недавно. Но у старших пар ученые также заметили возбуждение частей мозга, связанных с глубокой привязанностью.

----------


## Xloriya

Большая разница в возрасте это уже не любовь, а выгода от друг друга

----------

